#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: مشکل کار نکردن Google Earth

## maryam_sh

با درود 
نرمافزار گوگل ارث نصب میشه. سریال نامبر هم بهش میدم اما وقتی میخاد  اجرا بشه صفحه نرم افزار سیاه و کلیدهای میانبرش هم غیرفعال هستند.
لطفاً راهنمایی نمایید.درضمن ویندوز xp هستش
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## meigoon

سلام، احتراماً شما وارد منوی تنظیمات شده و بر روی restore default کلیک وسپس OK کرده و از تنظیمات خارج و برنامه را ببندید و مجدداً وارد برنامه شوید، امیدوارم این روش کارگشا باشد

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام، احتراماً شما وارد منوی تنظیمات شده و بر روی restore default کلیک وسپس OK کرده و از تنظیمات خارج و برنامه را ببندید و مجدداً وارد برنامه شوید، امیدوارم این روش کارگشا باشد


مشکل حل نشد

----------


## maryam_sh

با سلام
کسی نیست توی این زمینه اطلاع داشته باشه که چرا اینجور مشکلی با گوگل ارث دارم؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMD

نسخه فعلی را پاک کنید .طبق توضیحات زیر برنامه رو اکتیو کنید
در قسمت ایمیل آدرس ایمیل خودتان را وارد کرده و در قسمت لایسنس GEPFREE را وارد کنید
نرم افزار به صورت رایگان از طریق گوگل منتشر شده و برای فعال شدن تنها باید از طریق ارسال ایمیل و وارد کردن کلید در قسمت *GEPFREE* نرم افزار را فعال کنید.
نسخه لینک زیر را نصب کنید
http://soft98.ir/internet/325-Google-Earth.html

----------

